# 4 Jahre alten PC aufrüsten - lohnt sich das?



## purpurin (3. November 2011)

*4 Jahre alten PC aufrüsten - lohnt sich das?*

Hallo liebe Community,

vor gut vier Jahren hab ich mir meinen jetzigen PC gekauft, bei dem ich allmählich merke, dass er doch etwas in die Jahre kommt. Er läuft noch mit WinXP, hat zwei Geforce 8600 GT drin und läuft im Grunde recht stabil.
Inzwischen bin ich so an dem Punkt, wo ich sage, dass eine Aufwertung schon recht gut wäre. Mir reicht es absolut ein Spiel auf minimalen Einstellungen zu spielen - nur dann sollte es eben auch flüssig laufen. Da hatte der PC mit Witcher 2 schon einige Probleme und die werden ja in Zukunft eher mehr werden. Also frage ich mich, ob es sich lohnt den PC aufzurüsten oder ob man dort nichts mehr rausholen kann.
Würde sich beispielsweise Win7 - leistungstechnisch - lohnen? Neue Grafikkarten?

Ich würde halt gerne möglichst wenig ausgeben um so den PC noch lange benutzbar zu halten. Habt ihr Tipps für mich? Details findet ihr in der DxDiag im Anhang!

Viele Grüße
purpurin


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Also, nur win7 draufmachen bringt da nichts. Eine bessere Grafikarte würde helfen, aber es würde wegen der alten CPU dann trotzdem nur ein mäßiges System bei rumkommen, das heißt an sich müsste man alles aufrüsten, wenn Du auch aktuellere Spiele gut spielen können willst. 

Aber nimm mal das Tool CPU-Z und sieh bei Mainboard nach, was für ein Modell Du hast. Wenn das AMD Sockel AM2+ hat, könnte man da noch eine bessere aktuelle CPU draufmachen, und dann reicht eine CPU und eine neue Grafikkarte erstmal aus. Evlt muss dann noch ein neues Netzteil her. Schau mal nach, was für eines Du hast - steht hinten am Netzteil oder an der Seite (Gehäuse aufmachen). Wichtig sind Hersteller, Watt und wenn Du findest auch Modellname.

Weißt Du, ob Deine Festplatte SATA oder IDE hat? Bei Sata hast Du einen schmalen Datenkabel-Stecker, so ca 1cm breit, bei IDE einen sehr breiten flachen wie den hier http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/andrewronstadt/2010-02-03_050435_ide_133_cable.jpg

Wenn Du Festplatte, DVD-Laufwerk, Gehäuse und Netzteil weiterverwenden kannst, würdest Du mit ca 300-320€ schon einen neuen PC herrichten können, der auch neue Spiele auf hohen Details schafft: Mainboard Sockel AM3 ca 60€, CPU AMD X4 955 ca 90€, 4GB DDR3-RAM ca 20€, AMD 6870 Grafikarte ca. 140€.


Ansonsten: als Grafikkarte würde man am besten höchstens eine AMD 6770 nehmen, wenn Du die CPU nicht aufrüsten kannst/willst. Die kostet ca. 90€. Eine bessere Karte würde bei der schwachen CPU nicht zur Geltung kommen, das heißt: wegen der alten CPU würde ein Spiel mit einer besseren Grafikkarte als der 6770 vermutlich nicht merkbar besser laufen, bzw. wenn ein Spiel wegen der CPU oder zu wenig RAM nicht flüssig läuft, nutzt natürlich auch eine starke Grafikkarte nichts.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. November 2011)

Wenn er die Spiele auf minimal spielen will, sollte die CPU noch reichen. Also bei mir funktionierts, sogar mit ner HD 5770.


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2011)

Jo, aber mehr als eine 5770 / 6770 wäre für die CPU halt nicht sinnvoll. Auf der anderen Seite soll der PC halt noch "möglichst lange nutzbar" sein. Da ist dann die Frage: eine 6770 kaufen, und in nem Jahr geht vlt dann echt vor allem wegen der CPU wirklich GAR nix mehr, nicht mal auf low, so dass man wieder aufrüsten muss? Oder lieber direkt was mehr ausgeben und mind 2-3 Jahre locker seine Ruhe haben? So lange würde es mit nem Upgrade mit Quadcore und einer AMD 6870 sicher mind reichen, wenn ihm bis heute eine 8600GT gereicht hat.


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. November 2011)

Ich würde da einfach mal für 300 Euro aufrüsten, da hättest du schon deutlich mehr geschwindigkeit!!!

Das Ganze würde dann ungefähr so aussehen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-970-UD3, AMD 970, AM3+, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP

insg.: 338,23 €

Anderenfalls max. eine HD 6770, alles darüber wird ausgebremst


----------



## purpurin (7. November 2011)

Hallo ihr!

Danke ersteinmal für die Hilfe, wirklich super! Ich war über das Wochenende nicht da, jetzt aber die Antwort...

Also CPU-Z sagt einiges, habe den Report mal angehängt.
Ich habe zwei Festplatten, eine mit 150 GB, eine mit 300 GB, die eine hat IDE, die andere SATA, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, was welche ist. Passt auf aktuelle Mainboards überhaupt noch IDE?
Das Netzteil ist ein "LC-Power ATX12V power supply", 550 Watt, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Nachhaltigkeit ist schon wichtig, da habt ihr Recht. Da gebe ich auch lieber etwas mehr aus. Meint ihr, dass kann man als mehr oder weniger Laie alleine hinbekommen, alles um- und einzubauen? Ich weiß schon, was im Computer etwa wo ist und auch Software kenne ich halbwegs gut, habe aber noch nie wirklich an der Hardware geschraubt.

Danke für die Einkaufsliste, dann weiß ich ja, was zu Weihnachten auf den Wunschzettel kommt


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2011)

Also, es gibt wie gesagt auch noch Boards mit IDE, das ist dann halt 1x IDE, da kannst du maximal 2 IDE-Laufwerke anschließen, zB eine Festplatte und ein DVD-Laufwerk.



Das Board unterstützt leider keine AM3-CPus, wie es scheint. ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS CROSSHAIR 

D.h. Board müsste dann auch neu her. Das von Zocker15 wäre eine ausgewogene Zusammenstellung, die auch noch eine ganze Weile reichen wird. 

Beim Nezteil isses schwer zu sagen. Es müsste für so eine Konfig an sich reichen, aber sicherer wäre ein Markennetzteil ab 50€, welches auch mit nur 450W schon besser wäre als so ein LC-POwer mit 550W - siehe auch hier den Artikel, wenn Du wissen willst, warum das so ist  => So steht euer Rechner gut im Saft: Wissenswertes über Netzteile und Kaufberatung


----------



## purpurin (9. November 2011)

Hallo!

Danke für den Artikel - sehr interessant und gut verständlich! 
Das oben vorgeschlagene Board hat, wenn ich das richtig sehr keinen IDE Anschluss, oder? Gäbe es da Alternativen, oder müsste man die Festplatte umspielen? Wenn ja wie?
Wie ist das mit Lüftern usw. - sind die wiederverwendbar?
Und passt das ganze überhaupt ins bisherige Gehäuse?
Und kann man das umrüsten wirklich selber hinkriegen? Wenn ja, wie?

Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. November 2011)

Also Boards mit dem 970er Chipsatz finde ich keine mehr, und drunter würde ich nichts nehmen, soviel ich weiß, gibts dafür aber Adapter...
Bei dem Board würde ich aber bleiben
Lüfter kann man weiterverwenden, aber das System könnte evtl. 1-2 leise, neue Lüfter für je 9 Euro vertragen, zb die Bequiet SilentWings
Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Wenns dein PC ein Komplettsystem ist, kann es durchaus sein, dass es irgendein spezielles Board-Standart ist..
Für den PC-Umbau gibts im Internet bestimmt diverse Anleitungen, außerdem ist das relativ einfach und macht Spaß, finde ich


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Also, Dein altes Board hat den ATX-Standard, das heißt da passt dann auch jedes neue ATX oder µATX-Board rein, und die Lüfter kannst Du dann natürlich auch weiterverwenden. Bei der CPU kannst Du den mitgelieferten "Boxed"-Kühler nehmen oder einen separaten kaufen, zb ein Scythe Katana 3 kostet keine 20€ und ist leiser als der Boxed.

Das hier wäre ein anderes AM3+ Board, das auch noch IDE (PATA) hat: ASUS M5A88-V EVO, 880G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFZ0-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Oder Du nimmst ein Board für Sockel AM3, zB ASUS M4A87TD/USB3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  oder ASUS M4A87TD Evo, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBCK0-G0EAY0WZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Ist halt die Frage, ob Du eventuell mal einen AM3+ Prozessor nachrüsten willst.


----------



## purpurin (9. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das hier wäre ein anderes AM3+ Board, das auch noch IDE (PATA) hat: ASUS M5A88-V EVO, 880G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBFZ0-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Das heißt, ich kann einfach das hier statt das oben vorgeschlagene nehmen und ich kann die alte Festplatte nehmen, ohne Leistungsnachteile?

Das System war kein Komplettsystem, insofern ist das so ein Standardgehäuse. Wenn es da einen Standard gibt, müsste es ja passen.

Habe mir das Auswechseln gerade mal angelesen, das klingt jetzt nicht so furchtbar kompliziert. So lange man nichts kaputt machen kann, wenn man vorsichtig ist, kann man ja auch ausprobieren 
Würde ich eigentlich den alten RAM behalten oder kommt aufs neue Board nur der neue und der alte kommt weg?

Wenn ich dann alles zusammengebastelt habe, mache ich dann einfach an, sage dem Bios von welcher Festplatte er booten soll usw. und das ganze läuft?
Dann sollte ich doch im Zuge des ganzen auch das Betriebssystem updaten, oder?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Also, Du wirst winXP neu installieren müssen, da der Hardwarewechsel zu groß ist - das kann sonst arge Probleme geben. Schau auch, ob es für das neue Board überhaupt noch winXP-Support/Treiber gibt.

Ansonsten steckst Du das alte IDE-Kabel einfach vom alten Board ab, an den Laufwerken lässt Du es am besten einfach dran, damit nix wegen Master und Slave durcheinander kommt, dann baust Du das neue Board ein (am besten Prozessor, RAM und CPU-Kühler schon vorher draufmachen) und steckt den Stecker an den IDE-Port des neuen Boards. 

Probleme beim Einbau bzw worauf Du achten musst: 

- zuerst erde Dich, also an einen Wasserhahn packen oder so. PC komplett vom Strom nehmen

- beim einstecken vom RAM braucht man teils mehr Kraft, als manch einer denkt - dank einer Kerbe kann man das RAM aber nicht falsch aufstecken, einfach gleichmäßig einlegen, drücken bis die weißen Hebelchen oben und unten beim RAM-Slot einrasten - die müssen nicht genau gleichtzeitig einrasten.

- beim Sockel ist ein Hebel, den man umlegen muss - dann kann man die CPU ganz leicht in die Sockellöcher hineingleiten lassen, WENN man sie richtigherum drauflegt. Wenn da was hakt oder es nicht reinrutschst, ist entweder der Hebel nicht offen oder die CPU falschrum drauf

- CPU-Paste kommt nur ganz wenig drauf, so dass man grad so noch oder nicht mehr die Schrift der CPU sehen kann bei gutem Licht. Beim Boxedlüfter kommt keine Paste drauf, da ist auf der Kühfläche schon eine Schicht, die dafür gedacht ist

- den CPU-Kühler vorsichtig drauf, ggf muss man den erst an einer Seite "einhaken" und dann absenken und an der anderen Seite auch einhaken. DAS kann dann wiederum recht viel Kraft erfordern, auch hier keine Sorge. NUr mit Werkzeug sollte man aufpassen, da man abrutschen und eine Boardleitung beschädigen kann

- das Slotblech für das Mainboard (also da, wo dann die Anschlüsse für USB, LAN, AUdio usw. hinten am Gehäuse rauskommen) an der passenden Stelle des Gehäuses einsetzen, das alte natürlich erst rausnehmen

- genau schauen, dass die Abstandhalter unter dem Mainboard an der korrekten Stelle sind - es kann beim alten Board auch einer an einer Stelle sein, wo das neue Board kein Loch hat, und dann gibt es einen Kurzschluss. 

- Board vorsichtig einsetzen, ich versuch als erstes, dass ich den Bereich mit den Anschlüssen korrekt an das Slotblech heranführe, dann mache ich erst eine Schraube "links oben" fest, dann "rechts unten", dann die anderen Ecken und dann die anderen Schrauben. Man muss nicht so feste schrauben, wie man kann, sondern nur "handfest". 

- dann kommen nur noch die Stromkabel und die fürs Gehäuse dran (Powerschalter, Resetschalter, LED-Anzeigen usw. ) dran - vielleicht notier Dir vorher, wo die Kabel vorher dran waren, wenn die Kabel keine Beschriftung haben.

- dann kannst Du den PC an den Strom machen und einschalten. Wo willst Du das Windows denn dann draufmachen? Du kannst ja erstmal die PLatte, wo es NICHT drauf soll, weglassen. Wenn Du es auf die SATA-Platte machst, sollte es am einfachsten sein


----------



## purpurin (9. November 2011)

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung, das wird mir sehr helfen! 

Habe gerade mal über Arbeitsplatz -> Verwalten -> Datenträgersowieso geguckt und auf der IDE-Platte ist nur eine meine Datenpartitionen, die Auslagerungspartiuion und ein kleiner Bereich für Backups. Insodern könnte man die Daten da auch runterholen und mal in eine neue Festplatte investieren. Aber die sind momentan ungewöhnlich teuer wegen der Flutkatastrophe in Taiwan habe ich gelesen? Kann ich da auch eine Kaufempfehlung bekommen? 

Das System käme also auf die SATA-Platte, weil dort das bisherige System auch ist. Werden dann die übrigen Partionen bei einem OS-Wechsel erhalten und ich muss nur eigene Dateien und alles was unter C:\\ überspielen? Oder muss ich alle Daten kopieren vorher?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Ich würde da an Deiner Stelle erstmal deine eine Sata-Platte nutzen und warten. Denn die PLatten sind echt irre teuer geworden, da kostet eine mit 500GB um die 100€, fast das 3fache wie vor 2 Wochen...

Hat Deine jetzige Sata.Platte denn nur C:, oder ist die auch schon unterteilt? Du kannst windows auf zwei Methoden installieren: entweder einfach das alte C; aussuchen und auf Nachfrage, ob das alte Windows geläöscht werden soll, dies bestätigen. Dabei wird der Windowsordner ersetzt, der Rest bleibt bestehen. Dh. Treiber, Programme usw. musst Du neu draufmachen, die eigenen Dateien würden erhalten bleiben, aber evlt. zunächst mal die eines "fremden PC" gelten, da musst Du evlt. dann erst den Ordner neu freigeben - oder Du sicherst die Daten einfach vorher woanders. Die zweite Methode wäre, dass Du vor der Wahl des Installationortes mit dem WIndowssetup c: komplett formatierst.

So oder so: ich weiß nicht, wie alt Deine Platte ist, aber wenn Du dann mal eine neue kaufst, würd ich vlt. Windows dann dort neu installieren. Ältere Sata-PLatten sind vlt. was langsamer als moderne.


----------



## purpurin (9. November 2011)

Auf der SATA-Platte ist zusätzlich zu C: noch meine zweite Datenpartition, deswegen auch meine Frage: Geht die bei der Windowsinstallation mit flöten?

Treiber usw. neu zu installieren sollte ja machbar sein, soviel erscheint mir das aufs erste nicht. Grundsätzlich wäre es doch besser Windows komplett zu formatieren, oder? Auch wenn mir der Einfachheit halber das Ersetzen lieber wäre...

Nochmal eine Frage von oben, die noch nicht beantwortet wurde: Benutze ich nur den neuen RAM und wird der alte weggeschmissen oder hat der alte auch noch Verwendung?

Hat man bei dem Motherboard mit dem einen IDE-Platz Nachteile zum anderen Board? Sonst könnte ich ja das nehmen, die IDE-Platte weiterverwenden, bis sich der Markt da reguliert hat und dann eine SATA nachrüsten, oder?

Alle weiteren Anschlüsse sollten auch kein Problem sein?

Klingt ja alles erstmal so, als könnte auch ich als "Hardware-Noob" das hinkriegen 

Nachtrag: Habe an einigen Stellen Warnungen vor LC-Power Netzteilen gelesen ... Soll ich da eventuell auch noch in ein neues investieren? Kauftipps?


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

Wenn Du NUR c: formatierst, passier mit der anderen Partition nichts. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass Du wirklich das alte c: erwischst (in seltenen Fällen sind die Buchstaben anders, wenn man neu installiert), und Du darfst nicht "Partition löschen" auswählen. 


Bei den beiden Boards kannst Du ja mal schauen, ob das Modell genügend Dinge wie zB USB-Anschlüsse usw. hat - ansonsten sind die letzten drei halt nicht für AM3+ Prozessoren geeignet, das erste von Asus aber schon - kostet dafür dann was mehr als die anderen drei. 

Ich hab da übrigens extra nur welche rausgesucht, die auch USB 3.0 bieten.


----------



## purpurin (10. November 2011)

Ich würde schon das AM3+ Board nehmen, die paar Euro mehr würde ich schon investieren.
Soweit ich das sehe, ist alles da, was ich brauche. Was ich nicht sehe: kann ich auch meine Frontanschlüsse (2x USB, Mikrophon, Headphones und noch einer [Firewire?]) an das Board stecken?

Und nochmal die Frage: Bau ich den alten RAM auch ins neue Board?


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. November 2011)

Am3+ bringt dir nur was, wenn du irgendwann mal auf den bulldozer oder FM1 oder andere neue CPUs aufrüsten willst,
die Frontanschlüsse vom Gehäuse kannst du einfach ans Mainboard anschließen,
Dein alter RAM ist soviel ich weiß, noch DDR2 oder? Dann gehts natürlich nicht, neue Boards haben DDR3, 4GB RAM kostet aber grade mal 15-20 Euro


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

RAM brauchst Du neues, aber das alte wird wohl schon so viel bringen, dass Du gleich viel neues kaufen kannst   DDR2 ist nämlich deutlich teurer.


Bei den Frontanschlüssen musst Du nur GENAU aufpassen, vor allem mit USB und Firewire, dass Du da nix verwechselst, da es sonst einen Kurzschluss geben kann. Und wegen Sound musst Du Dich informieren, ob das Gehäuse HD-Sound oder AC97 unterstützt. Die meisten Boards haben dafür dann zwei verschiedene Anschluss-Buchsen, oder man stellt es per Steckbrücke oder im BIOS um.


----------



## purpurin (14. November 2011)

So, habe die Frontanschlüsse gerade gecheckt, da ist ein Kabel von vorne, das dann in 2 Anschlüsse Ac97 und HD-Sound mündet, also dürfte ja beides möglich sein.
Damit komme ich auch schon zur nächsten Frage: Besagtes Kabel ist nämlich an eine Soundkarte angeschlossen, das vorgeschlagene Board hat Onboard-Sound, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ist das ein Rückschritt? Oder ist Onboard-Sound inzwischen schon so gut? Oder sollte ich die alte Soundkarte wiederverwenden?


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Weißt Du, was für eine Soundkarte das ist? Und was hast Du für Boxen/Kopfhörer, also wie "gut" / "teuer" ?


----------



## purpurin (15. November 2011)

Das ist eine Soundmax HD Audio, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Als Boxen hab ich ein 5.1 System von Logitech, als Kopfhörer die AKG K 99.
Sound ist mir schon relativ wichtig ( ich studiere Musik  ), wahrscheinlich ist die alte Karte auch nicht so doll.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Soundmax HD Audio ist meines WIssens ein Onboard-Chip. Entweder Du hast also unter WIndows falsch geschaut, oder Du hast doch keine extre Sondkarte ^^

Und WAS für ein Logitechsystem? Wenn es eines für nur 150€ ist, kann es sein, dass Du keinen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen Onboard und Soundkarte merkst. Und ist es analog angeschlossen, also mit 3 Kabeln? Bei den Kopfhörern ist es eine Preisklasse, in der es auch schon sein kann, dass Du noch keinen Unterschied merken würdest zwischen modernem Onboardsound und einer Soundkarte für zB 50€..


----------



## purpurin (15. November 2011)

Also da steckt ne Karte auf dem Mainboard, und die hat die ganzen Soundanschlüsse ^^ Bin gerade nicht zu Hause, guck aber morgen nochmal auf das Teil drauf.
Welches Logitechset das ist, weiß ich nicht, aber so 150 € könnte wohl gut sein.

Hat das o.g. Board denn theoretisch die Möglichkeit eine externe Soundkarte anzuschließen? Dann wärs ja egal, ich könnte bei Bedarf ja immernoch "upgraden"


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Du kannst bei jedem Mainboard auch nachträglich eine Soundkarte nachrüsten. Die allermeisten Boards haben dafür einen oder mehrere PCI und PCIexpress Slots, nur manche GANZ moderne haben NUR PCIe.


----------



## purpurin (16. November 2011)

Dann ist ja alles klar 
Das heißt, ich kaufe mir jetzt (bzw. demnächst, wenn das nötige Geld da ist) die o.g. Teile, baue das Mainboard wie beschrieben ein, schiebe Win7 ins Laufwerk und boote von der CD, oder?
Dann lösche ich nicht die Partion sondern ersetze (heißt das so?) die alte, und alles läuft. Habe ich was vergessen?

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die kompetente Hilfe! Kann gut sein, dass ich beim Einbau nochmal darauf zurückkomme


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2011)

Jo, am einfachsten ist es, wenn Du beim Installieren halt dann das alte c: auswählst. Du kannst dann glaub ich zB die Taste I drücken zum installieren oder F zum formatieren. Wenn Du dann F drückst, wird halt erst formatiert, danach kannst Du dann weiterinstallieren.

Aber so oder so: das erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst, du kannst da Schritt für Schritt entscheiden, was du überschreiben oder ersetzen oder formatieren willst.


----------



## purpurin (20. November 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgedacht und festgestellt, dass es eventuell ganz nützlich sein könnte, doch den alten PC zu behalten und ein neues System aufzusetzen - erstmal rein theoretisch. 
Die meisten Teile wurden oben von Zocker ja schon vorgeschlagen. Im Grunde würden dann doch nur Netzteil (das auch beim Aufrüsten wohl sinnvoller wäre), Gehäuse (schlicht aber funktional) und Festplatte - und alles natürlich möglichst günstig!

Die ersten beiden sind wohl am einfachsten, habt ihr da Kaufempfehlungen, die zum o.g. Rest passen?

Kritisch wird die Festplatte: Gibt es noch Hersteller, bei den man bezahlbare Dinger um 1 TB bekommt? Ich denke mehr wäre für System + Daten erstmal nicht nötig. Oder muss ich ein halbes Jahr warten?

Eine andere Überlegung wäre noch, die Systempartition von der 300gb auf die 150gb Festplatte im alten zu Kriegen, die 300gb in den neuen zu packen und darauf das System zu installieren. Ist das ohne Datenverlust (jeweils bei beiden Schritten) möglich? Stelle mir das Umlegen von C: noch möglich vor, befürchte aber, die andere Platte fürs neue System formatieren zu müssen. 

Oder ich bleib halt beim Aufrüsten. 

Habt ihr andere Ideen? Wie steht ihr zu den Vorschlägen? Etwas wirr alles, aber ihr könnt mir sicher helfen


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

Also, grad JETZT sind neue Ferstplaten mit das dümmste, was man aufrüsten kann, da die zur Zeit sauteuer sind... ^^  Und wozu soll das überhaupt gut sein, Gehäuse, Netzeil und PLatte zu wechseln? Das bringt Dir doch rein gar nichts ^^ 

Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? 

Am besten liste mal auf, was Du behalten willst und was Du neu kaufen willst.


----------



## purpurin (20. November 2011)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich mich etwas unklar ausgedrückt habe ^^

Was ich meinte: Ich bin vor kurzem (samt Pc  ) umgezogen und stelle fest, dass ein PC, zumindest für Office usw. am Erstwohnsitz doch nicht schlecht wäre. Wäre halt  Ich kann ja im Grunde auch die alten Teile behalten und dann in einem halben Jahr die in ein Gehäuse packen. Ich dachte nur, dass ein sauberes System eventuell besserer wäre.

Also neu soll natürlich Mainboard, Grafikkarte, RAM, Prozessor und Win7. Was man eben braucht. Du meinst, ein Netzteil brauch ich nicht neu zu kaufen, dass billige LC-Power-Teil reicht? Wär natürlich nicht schlecht


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

Ach so meinst Du das. Also, ich würd da lieber auch ein neues Netzteil holen.


----------



## purpurin (21. November 2011)

Hast du da eine Kaufempfehlung?

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Gehäusen, ich habe gesehen, dass aktuelle auch nach oben Lüfter oder zumindest so Gitter haben, mein altes hat nur zur Seite drei kleinere Gitter und hinten halt einen Lüfter. Würde sich dann nicht auch eventuell ein neues Gehäuse lohnen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2011)

Netzteile gibt es viele. zB von Antec, Corsair, Cougar, Enermax, Thermaltake... so ab 500 Watt. Da machst Du an sich nix verkehrt. Man muss halt so ab 50-60€ investieren.

Wegen Gehäuse: solang die Temps nicht kritisch sind, ist das an sich egal und "lohnt" sich nicht. Neuere Gehäuse bringen halt noch mehr optionale Lüftungsmöglichkeiten, aber generell reicht es aus, dass der PC innen schön aufgeräumt ist und man vorne unten einen 120 bis 140mm Lüfter hat, der die Luft einsaugt, und hinten eher oben einen 120mm, der die Luft rausbläst.


----------



## purpurin (21. November 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber generell reicht es aus, dass der PC innen schön aufgeräumt ist und man vorne unten einen 120 bis 140mm Lüfter hat, der die Luft einsaugt, und hinten eher oben einen 120mm, der die Luft rausbläst.


 
Leider ist meiner weder aufgeräumt (besonders durch den IDE-Anschluss) noch hat er zwei Lüfter, nur einen hinten. Deswegen habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:

Ich investiere zusätzlich noch in Netzteil und ein neues Gehäuse (Kaufempfehlung?), baue da all die neuen Teile ein und als Festplatte die 300Gb Platte, auf der aktuell auch mein System ist. Da kommt dann Win7 drauf. Im alten Gehäuse lass ich den alten Kram, formatiere die 150GB IDE-Platte und installiere da von meiner alten WinXP-CD das Betriebssystem neu drauf.

Müsste doch klappen, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2011)

Ja, das geht. Bestell aber doch einfach noch einen 120mmLüfter für 7-15€ mit, damit die Belüftung besser wird.


----------



## purpurin (21. November 2011)

Als Netzteil zB: 520W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06204-6/0761345-06205-3/0761345-23850-2) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich ? Oder was sonst?

Ich hätte denke ich schon gern ein neues Gehäuse ... 

Als Laufwerk dann: retail (90-D40FJB-UAN10) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich ?

Und was für ein Gehäuse? Am besten direkt mit den nötigen Lüftern?


----------



## quaaaaaak (21. November 2011)

Lancool K58
Xigmatek Asgard, Midgard, Utgard
Sharkoon Rebel9 Pro Economy
Chieftec Giga DF-02B-B

sind alles vernünftige gehäuse oder willst du etwas in der gehobeneren preisklasse?


----------



## purpurin (21. November 2011)

Nein, die Preisklasse ist schon gut! Welche Lüfter sollen denn noch dazu, da steht ja immer "(optional)", also sind dort wohl keine dabei?

Und nochmal die Frage zu Netzteil und laufwerk oben, so ok?


----------



## quaaaaaak (21. November 2011)

beim lancool, und den xigmatek sind bereits gute lüfter vorinstalliert, das optional bedeutet, dass du noch mehr reinstecken kannst, jedoch ist das meist unsinn 

jep sind beide okay.


----------



## purpurin (22. November 2011)

Sooo ... dann käme ich insgesamt auf:

Lancool PC-K58 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich

retail (90-D40FJB-UAN10) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich

520W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06204-6/0761345-06205-3/0761345-23850-2) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-970-UD3, AMD 970, AM3+, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP

Das wären dann 475,99 €. Passt das? Hab ich was vergessen? besser eins der Teile austauschen? Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt!


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

Sieh alles gut aus. Man könnte aber noch einen CPU-Kühler wie den Scythe Katana 3 dazunehmen, kostet nur ca 18-19€ und macht den PC was leiser, kühlt die CPU etwas besser als der Boxed-Kühler


----------



## purpurin (22. November 2011)

Also dann



purpurin schrieb:


> Lancool PC-K58 | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich
> 
> retail (90-D40FJB-UAN10) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich
> 
> ...



+  Scythe Katana 3 AMD (Sockel 754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCKTN-3000A) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich = 492,73 €

Noch andere Meinungen?


----------



## svd (22. November 2011)

Hmm, wenn du auf Windows 7 umsteigst, kannst du genauso gut 8GB RAM nehmen.

Ist heute noch nicht zwingend notwendig, schaden tut's auch nicht und günstiger (pro Speicherriegel) ist es obendrein. 
Wenn du bei XP bleibst, sind 4GB mehr als genug (bzw. mehr als unterstützt.  ).


----------



## purpurin (22. November 2011)

Achso, Win7 kommt natürlich noch dazu  

Welche Version am besten? Habe gesehen, dass Win7 Professional für Studenten für 85 € zu haben ist, MSDNAA funktioniert bei mir leider nicht.

Ich habe eigentlich überall gelesen, dass 4GB reichen sollen? Wie sind da die Meinungen?


----------



## MICHI123 (22. November 2011)

purpurin schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich überall gelesen, dass 4GB reichen sollen? Wie sind da die Meinungen?


 Also ich habe 4gb Ram und hatte noch nie mit irgendwas probleme. Außer bei Videobearbeitung, vorallem mit hochauflösenden Dateien, da geht der Rechenr dann doch in die Knie, aber da bin ich nichtmal sicher ob da der RAM ausbremst oder was anderes...


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

4GB reichen, aber wenn Du insgesamt 500-600€ ausgibst, machen die 15€ mehr für 8Gb an sich nix aus, und dann wärst Du gerüstet, wenn doch mal mehr als 4GG sinnvoll sind. Es gibt 8GB-Sets mit 2x 4GB-Riegeln ab ca 30-32€. Wenn Du erst in zB nem Jahr 4GB nachkaufst, kommt fast die Hälfte vom Preis nochmal für Versandkosten dazu


----------



## purpurin (22. November 2011)

Wenn ich dann zum Beispiel den nehme:
Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMV8GX3M2A1333C9) lagernd | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich
komme ich ja wirklich nur auf 10 € mehr, das wär ja nicht das Ding.

Inkl. Windows für 85 (oder gibt's das billiger?) und den obigen Komponenten läge das dann bei gut 600 €. Gibt es Komponenten die Preis-Leistungsmäßig sinnvoller sind? Lässt sich irgendwo signifikant sparen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

Signifikant sparen lässt sich da nicht, ohne dass Du merkbare Leistungsverluste hast oder auf ein "Billigboard" setzt, und selbst dann sind es nur 10-15€


----------

